# Heading to Michigan



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'll be in Birch Run, Michigan April 7-8 with Strauss and two client dogs. If there's anybody nearby, please feel free to stop by


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Good Luck, I will be in Harrisonburg, VA that weekend.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Good luck! Can't wait to hear how it went! (to both of you!)


----------

